# compact digital with view finder



## stanlycam (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello
I need some advice please . I am looking for a second hand dc with a viewfinder i would like a opt zoom x4> and IS included .As my wife wants a small camera it cant be too big , but i want one with some manual overides . I have been looking at canons as i was always told to look for traditional brands.

just a link to a good searchable website would do 

thanks

stan


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs. yustr has one of THESE and likes it very much. At less than $100 I can't see wasting time looking for used.


----------



## stanlycam (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the promt reply but i do want a view finder. having to wear reading glasses these days i end up having the camera at arms length if i havnt got my glasses on.

stan


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Stanlycam :wave:

For some reason, most 'compact' cameras don't have optical viewfinders any more









I can recommend '*Olympus Camedia*' cameras, I've had a C350 Zoom for 4-5 years and still going strong, despite this model's drawbacks (only 3.2 Mpx, limited XD card size (won't see any card greater than 512Mb)).

The cameras in the link above are all with viewfinders, but 'old' models - They'll give you a basis to start from, when searching 2nd-hand shops, eBay or wherever :smile:.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My Nikon Coolpix 4300 (bought years ago) has a viewfinder.
Might be a bit bulky for the ladies handbag but has many menus and settings that took me ages to figure out whilst also having many pre-set programs. It does auto point and shoot for those who don't want the hassle of playing with the buttons or manual mode.

Takes CF cards up to 2GB or greater if you partition to 2GB and don't format in the camera (see my sticky at the top of the photography section). Prices seem to be coming down too.

Doesn't have audio when recording video and the picture size, whilst adequate, is too small for me.

At the time I bought it, it was a great camera.

Todays cameras offer a lot more since technology has moved on ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Stanlycam

My daughter is partially sighted and cannot use a camera that you have to hold at arms length and needed a camera with a proper viewfinder so I know where you are coming from. We took some time to select one for her.

Both Nikon and Canon have a wide range of cameras that will suit your needs. It is virtually impossible recommend any particular one.

Any one in the Nikon 'Coolpix' range OR the Canon 'Powershot' range should have the facilities and quality of result that will satisfy your needs.

What I suggest is that firstly and foremost, is to Google "Nikon Coolpix" and "Canon Powershot". When you get the Google results page, switch to the Google images mode. this will allow you to see large selection of the brand. You can then select one or two that seems to take your fancy. Then Google that model to find more detailed specifications and prices.

Important:
* Take note of 'Optical' zoom and totally ignore 'Digital' zoom. The more 'Optical' zoom, the better.
* Look out for a camera of 8Mp or more but if a 5mp beast takes your fancy then go for that. A 5MP file will pring a very nice quality A4 print.
* Make sure that the camera of your choice will take 2 ~ 4 Gb memory cards.
* Buy a card reader too. Most cameras can be directly connected to the computer via the USB port. I do not recommend doing this for two primary reasonsA) It is a very slow process and a card reader is many times quicker. (B) By their very physical size the USB port on a camera is mechanically weaker. Using a Card reader alleviates this risk. A card reader is a very low cost device and is, by far, cheaper to replace than a camera if anything goes wrong!

Come back here if you have any further queries :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

One suggestion I would make, is that when you find a camera that seems suitable for your needs, go try it out in a shop, if there's one locally. See how fits your hands, is comfy to hold? Are the buttons easily accessible to your fingers? Is it weighty to carry or hold for a period of time?

Once you're happy with the camera, then look online for the cheapest price, unless the shop has a good deal going. If you appear hesitant to buy, some shops will throw in some extras to tempt you - A spare memory-card, an accessory-kit (cleaners, screen-protectors etc.) or something to persuade you to buy :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

A spare memory card is always handy even if they don't give you one to sway you to buy. Like wise a multicard reader for a PC that fits in a (2nd if you have it) Floppy drive slot cost me a mere 14 euros this week. They come in many shapes, styles and sizes that will work direct to USB for about the same price. Well worth the investment.


----------



## stanlycam (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for all the ideas . I am loking at two canons on ebay at the moment ,the G7 and the S3 IS ,these seem to look ok unless you know different ? also i was looking at the coolpix but i was unsure about their IS technology i think they call it VR , so i think i will stick to looking at canons for the moment

cheers

stan


----------

